# Small leg warmers with full zips (Zepnat) ideal for cyclocross



## palinurus (7 Oct 2017)

Postage only. Small leg warmers with zips (so you can take them off after warming up even if you're standing in a muddy puddle!)

In this case small does mean pretty small.


----------



## DCLane (7 Oct 2017)

Dibs please for my 13yo who needs a pair for racing


----------

